# Samsung Dryer Side Vent Cut-Outs



## sloth1 (Oct 18, 2013)

How the heck do I remove the factory cut-out for the side vent? It has 5-6 welded spots and not the tabbed version.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Carefully cut the 5 or 6 spot welds that are holding the knock out plate on with a flat tip screwdriver and hammer, then follow the installation instructions/owners manual for the samsung side venting kit.

If there are no instructions or owners manual on how to do this correctly for your dryer, call or go online to the manufactures website and ask them directly so you don't void any warranties. Just a suggestion.


----------



## sloth1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I tried that but no luck. 

Samsung reps refuse to answer how to remove the cut-out.

"You need to contact the installer for that."


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Punch the areas in between the welds so you can get a pliers to hold on to these sections. Move the pliers back and forth and the welds will pop after a few back and forth with the pliers.


----------



## sloth1 (Oct 18, 2013)

That was the first thing I tried but the welds are so tight and strong that it won't budge.

I went to HD and all other dryers had thin welds except my model. 

The sheet metal is so thin that prying it will damage the opening.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Can you drill a hole to get aviation snips in there and cut away or use a jig saw with a fine tooth metal blade (assuming the end of the blade won't cut anything on the other side!)?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

sloth1 said:


> I tried that but no luck.
> 
> Samsung reps refuse to answer how to remove the cut-out.
> 
> "You need to contact the installer for that."



*Lie.*

"I am the installer.".

This works more often than you would think,


----------



## sloth1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Samsung customer service would not tell me how to remove the side vent but one rep hinted that buying the side vent kit from Samsung has the instructions. So I bought it for $50 and the manual says to use a hammer and chisel...

Anyway, what I ended up doing was drilling two weld spots then using metal snippers and cutting the rest. It was a PITA. I wish I took pics of these damn weld spots to show yall.

I also ran into another problem which I will make a separate thread on. I have about 2-3 inches of clearance from the wall and dryer and the vents do not line up.


----------

